# Jekyll and Hyde



## Jujube (Feb 16, 2021)

Help! Just got my pup 9days ago, the first few days he was amazing learned commands immediately if we left the house he’d be asleep, slept through the whole night ecc. The past 3 days or so he grew bigger and stronger and now he goes crazy destroys his playpen refuses to do commands, really need to insist for him to do that and he often does a paw motion before finally doing what I asked. Today he pooped in the playpen(which he has never done before because he poops morning and night on his walks)and destroyed his pee pads when we were not home. Now how much exercise is too much exercise for a 3months old standard? We walk him 15-20 min in the morning 5-10 min a couple times during the day and again in the evening 20 min and before bed 5-10 min. What should I do or teach this demon? He also started barking at random and his voice became louder/deeper.
Oh I should also say he just got his 2nd round of shots Saturday, so I could take him out less.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hmm I'm guessing this is a young standard pup?, maybe 9-12 week old. At that age mine was going out about every 2 hours and 1-2 x at night. He doesn't really have control yet. I also didn't use pee pads, he is a big dog and I think a waste of $. I also crated mine and used a divider in his crate so that he didn't have a lot of room to soil it. Standard poodle puppies are work and are demanding. My typical day started 5:30-6AM where I'd pick him up take h I'm on on leash to his potty spot. Once he went back inside where he would be fed, then it was some play time, toys, ball, and little training, sit. Then after about 20 minutes back out to his potty spot. Two hours later basically the same thing without a meal, and the was repeated throughout the day. I'd take him for a mid day walk to meet and greet. Our walks were more for socialization than for potty at that point, as I usually had him go to his spot before and after. He was eating 2-3 times a day, always at the same time and always followed by the same routine. We were very structured and he learned very quickly. He never soiled in his crate, he had 2 or 3 poo accidents in the house during play, but I was there caught him and ushered him outside. Early on he respected his crate as his den so he didn't soil it but those accidents were him learning that the house was indeed his bigger den. I was vigilant and when I thought he may need to go out, out we went. We did not play outside at this time it was for potty. One morning after he had gone out he came up to me and started that big bark right in my face. I said to myself What the heck, well it was him telling me he had to go out, I didn't realize it the first time but caught him in time. LOL Its all a matter of schedule and lots of repetition , as time goes on you have to play games to keep him engaged with you. These poodles are always thinking and like to be busy. They are not your typical dog that you just take for a walk then think your done. LOL Mine is 3 now, he does settle down and sleep a lot but he must have one or two play/train sessions per day.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Now or soon is a good time to find a Puppy Kindergarten, Obedience training class or start Clicker Training. Clickers are cheap, only a few dollars each. I was pretty impressed by a recent thread and video by our member, @Phaz23, who started her pup at 4 months, and look how much it learned in only two months. Read her post #19 for specifics she did.






Our long time member, @Click-N-Treat , became a certified dog trainer last year. See her on-going thread since 2017 to the present on getting involved in competitive obedience, here. We have other members too who may comment on this thread, and see the threads in our General Training & Obedience section here.


----------



## Jujube (Feb 16, 2021)

Jujube said:


> Help! Just got my pup 9days ago, the first few days he was amazing learned commands immediately if we left the house he’d be asleep, slept through the whole night ecc. The past 3 days or so he grew bigger and stronger and now he goes crazy destroys his playpen refuses to do commands, really need to insist for him to do that and he often does a paw motion before finally doing what I asked. Today he pooped in the playpen(which he has never done before because he poops morning and night on his walks)and destroyed his pee pads when we were not home. Now how much exercise is too much exercise for a 3months old standard? We walk him 15-20 min in the morning 5-10 min a couple times during the day and again in the evening 20 min and before bed 5-10 min. What should I do or teach this demon? He also started barking at random and his voice became louder/deeper.
> Oh I should also say he just got his 2nd round of shots Saturday, so I could take him out less.


I do train him with a clicker morning and night after play session and my boyfriend trains him during the day


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

how old is your pup? brand new and just settling in?
He needs sleep and time out to rest other wise they are a bit crazy too


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Jujube said:


> Help! Just got my pup 9days ago, the first few days he was amazing learned commands immediately if we left the house he’d be asleep, slept through the whole night ecc. The past 3 days or so he grew bigger and stronger and now he goes crazy destroys his playpen refuses to do commands, really need to insist for him to do that and he often does a paw motion before finally doing what I asked. Today he pooped in the playpen(which he has never done before because he poops morning and night on his walks)and destroyed his pee pads when we were not home. Now how much exercise is too much exercise for a 3months old standard? We walk him 15-20 min in the morning 5-10 min a couple times during the day and again in the evening 20 min and before bed 5-10 min. What should I do or teach this demon? He also started barking at random and his voice became louder/deeper.
> Oh I should also say he just got his 2nd round of shots Saturday, so I could take him out less.


He may be expressing boredom and if he’s not listening to cues maybe he doesn’t understand them and the reinforcement isn’t high enough. With cues in short, you can shape or lure the behavior and then when you can bet someone $1,000 that he will perform the behavior, that’s when you add a word or cue. The training/shaping should be in short bursts only about a minute out two, followed by a play session. A great way to wear puppies put is to play training games such as dragging along a tug toy, calling your dog, and then rewarding when he comes to you. Or with two people calling him back and forth and giving yummy treats or his breakfast/dinner. Brain games always wear the puppy out more effectively than walking. Other ideas are puzzle toys in the crate like kongs, puzzle bowl, or stuffed marrow bones. Something very high value and special that he ONLY gets in the crate. I also recommend Crate Games, its the foundation to many obedience exercises such as sitting, staying, and recall. Lastly make sure he gets a test or toy every single time he hears the clicker, no matter what, and make sure he LOVES whatever you’re giving him. If he doesn’t try something else. Tekno likes fresh Salmon, slow cooked liver, cheddar cheese, and sweet potato paste. I use these for things like recalls, heeling, and new shaping exercises. For things he knows pretty well and in low distraction environments, he gets kibble with random high value treats.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Naps. Naps are going to be your best friend. Try your best to create a boring environment, lights off, "Alexa play calm music". Then, don't move for like 2-3 hours.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Have you already read Ian Dunbar's _Before and After You Get Your Puppy? _It goes into great detail on how to manage potty training, destructive chewing, and many other bad behaviors. Puppies go through different development stages. You will be frustrated if you expect a puppy to master a skill he's not mature enough for at 4 months. You will also want to kick yourself for neglecting training that is easy at 3 months but very difficult at 1 year.

You can get the book as a free pdf download from the Dogstardaily.com website or purchase it in hard copy.


----------

